
Beware of VC Seagulls, who shit on you and then fly away  - mcxx
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2009/10/25/choose-your-vc-investor-carefully/?awesm=grp.vc_Fx&utm_campaign=GRP&utm_medium=grp.vc-twitter&utm_source=seesmic.com&utm_content=tweetmeme
======
thwarted
_You know in your gut who they are. If you haven’t read Blink by Malcolm
Gladwell then read it. In our core we easily spot people’s inner character. We
know VC Seagulls when we see them but we’re attracted to work with them
because they have a brand name. They work for a prestigious firm, have sat on
big boards, went to HBS and speak at lots of conferences. But if your gut
check is telling you that they would be a VC Seagull and IF you have other
options … run!_

It is easy to fall into using things like "speak at conferences" or "work at
the prestigious firm" or "have the brand name" as a proxy for making your own
judgement, trusting your own instincts, and collecting your own data. These
people got to where they are because someone else fell for that before you --
they have the brand name or got the position at the prestigious firm because
someone also used once-removed qualifications like having sat on big boards or
having gone to such-and-such school. Seagulls got to where they are because of
the laziness of others or that other people second-guess their own judgement,
and they continue to attempt to ride on that.

